# Termites - DIY or not?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Buy imidachloprid liquid. Concentrate is most economical. Mix in 5 gal pails, dig a trench 1' deep all around shed/rotted wood, and drench all around shed.

You are not clear on rotted woood- is it the structure touching the ground or just a pile of wood(?). Cost? Nothing is guaranteed in life. There is a cost/risk also to doing nothing........"Danger" to children? There is more danger to their bodies from the sugar they consume in the long run.


----------



## sonnydayz (May 10, 2016)

It is rotting wood on the shed. This portion on the shed doesn't have concrete underneath it.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been researching diy pest control a lot the last few days. I just purchased a product called Taurus SC. Its supposedly what the big companies use. It looks like this stuff should work really well if you follow its directions. Lots of people love it and hate it. btw, you only at most, spray twice a year with this stuff.

I also have another product coming that says it can be used for termites as well. Its called Bifen IT. This can be used all over the yard (I get lots of fire ants in my yard every year) and as a barrier for the house and can be spot sprayed inside the house as well (its my understanding your not supposed to use taurus sc indoors). My cousin actually has a pest control business and charges $155 to use this stuff to spray .5 acre of land. You can buy a gallon of the concentrate that will make several full applications for your yard for $50. I have a lawn tractor with a tow behind sprayer so its not a big deal for me to spray my yard. Anything that gets me on my tractor I find worth it as I enjoy using that thing! This is going to be my first attempt at diy pest control so take my research with a grain of salt.


----------

